# Check out our new truck!!!



## PipeNinja (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey all you excavators. Ever seen a Cat mini Excavator drive up inside a box truck? We turned a Peterbilt 335 with a 24' box into a Trench-less swiss army knife. We even mounted a 185 CFM Airman Compressor inside the back of the truck. I know some of you will really appreciate our hard work! Check out the video on our website ( -->Rochester Trenchless<-- ) and let me know if you like it! Thanks so much. Here's a pic of the truck too. :thumbup:


----------



## CMB (Feb 25, 2012)

That's a unique way to solve a logistical problem. It seems like it might be better for tight sites and busy roads than a trailer.


----------



## PipeNinja (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah it's so nice having everything self contained like that too. My dad is OCD and has everything set up and all organized inside the truck, lol. The one video on the no-dig page of my website has a picture of the inside of it.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

That's a first for me and I kind of like it.

Cole


----------



## ECSOWNER (Jul 25, 2011)

First time I've seen that done with an excavator. Perfect for city jobs where parking is a nightmare. :thumbsup:


----------



## FGCC (Mar 1, 2012)

I could have used that the other day! Had to unload a mini on a busy road filled with impatient drivers, and to top it off, no place to put the trailer for the day. Had to dig a couple of test holes for an engineer; the bulk of the work was loading and unloading.


----------



## PipeNinja (Mar 17, 2012)

Haha, thanks guys. I appreciate the compliments!
:clap:


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Or you can also use a hooklift truck and drive in the box and pull it up. Thats how I move my PC 45. His application is more he has everything he needs on one truck. I am looking to set up a 20' ocean container with a rolloff subframe to mount my air compressor, grout pump and aux tools we need to install mini piles and rock bolts.


----------



## mrghm (Nov 19, 2006)

i was thinking of same thing with a container to suit hook lift truck,

not sure if it will suit us 100% as we dont move much dirt but its a very flexible solution


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

To gain some space in the truck get rid of the 185cfm and switch to hydraulic jackhammers? The hydraulic unit is far smaller than the compressor and it can run ring saws, concrete chainsaws etc. I mean you are already using a hydraulic pipe burster. Hydraulic tools don't need the maintanance that the air versions do. You can use a converter to lower the GPM off the excavator or use a stand alone power pack. Love the truck conversion by the way real slick....!:clap:


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I am so used to running our 185 behind our NPR to run the moles I forgot you might have to run the moles also and want it inside.


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

I'm wondering how you get out of the mini ex cab when it's in the box.


----------



## blast4cash (Jan 27, 2010)

Man that is a sweet setup every thing all in one place.:thumbsup:


----------



## PipeNinja (Mar 17, 2012)

haha thanks. It is actually roomy inside the box. Plenty of room to get in and out of the mini. We bought Air missiles, and I don't think the mini has enough hydraulic force to power the missiles.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't own one yet but plan on buying a hydraulic compressor soon so I don't need to bring one anymore. Also if you ever get the chance to have a sales rep let you use a hydraulic ring saw or Concrete chainsaw you will be amazed at the power it has vs. a gas powered unit. We have almost switched to hydraulic everything! Core Drills,Tampers,Saws, And the hydraulic water pumps can run dry without being hurt.


----------



## PipeNinja (Mar 17, 2012)

Cuda you are selling me on this hydraulic stuff. Using gas stuff is such a pain sometimes. Esp with the exhaust.


----------



## WorldPest (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't think I would want to try and drive it into the truck box.... I hate how tight our garage opening is for our truck and that looks even tighter. ;o) Nice set up though.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

You can look at my equipment page at www.seattledrainservice.com you will see we do a lot of the same work. If you go to cut a sewer you can make the trench smaller because the hydraulic chainsaw is so much smaller and lighter and it is not running till you pull the trigger. No trying to pull a cord in a tight spot to start it or having it lowered down to you. Our 90 lb hydraulic hammer hits harder and is lighter than our air unit. I noticed on a video the excavation you did for the downspout rain leader lines, nowdays we use the small 2" mole to do a pilot hole corner to corner on the house then use the pipe burster to enlarge the hole and pull in the new pipe. Have you tried using the burster like that?


----------



## PipeNinja (Mar 17, 2012)

We haven't, but that's not a bad idea. I am always offering the homeowner the option to go trenchless, but sometimes they don't want to pay the extra money to do it. I guess it depends on whether they want their yard or driveway torn up for a year till the dirt all settles. I think everyone should go trenchless any time they have the opportunity... but that's just my opinion, lol.


----------

